# Jotul firelight DV question...



## peedenmark7 (Nov 12, 2010)

I just picked up a jotul firelight  and am wondering how does the fan mount on a jotul firelight DV and where does the air movement come from or through?

my lopi has a fan and the air blows out from the front , not the top and it has nice control placement for on / off and fan speed. does jotul offer/have the same features in their optional add on fan kit and is it thermostatically controlled to turn on by its self ?


if not, I may be wanting/willing to trade this jotul firelight for another berkshire lopi.


----------



## summit (Nov 12, 2010)

GF600 blows out thru the top. fan kinda blows thru a light sheetmetal channel. The lopi does have a better setup for use w/ a fan. Jotul fan can run on manual or auto, wheras Lopi only runs on auto.


----------



## peedenmark7 (Nov 12, 2010)

thanks for the info PE. it is much appreciated ! 

after looking at the firelight I kind of figured it was a blow through the top only. my unit is not l;ike the newer ones with the sheetmetal channel up the back, mine has the 6 metal tubes.
 the jotuls are well made stoves and I am into it VERY right, even with the fuel cost driving cross country for it.
the decision will now be to add the blower or look to trade it for a lopi.

we love our berkshire, its truly a wonderful stove with all the bells and whistles. I like that the lopi still radiates heat from the top some , even while the blower is pushing heat out of the front....seems jotul could learn something from the folks at travis.

we wanted to add another stove with higher btu's for the other side of the house to supplement the berki while we are away ,thus not heating with wood. 
 at roughly 40,000 btus, the firelight was the only logical choice if a berki was not available.


----------



## peedenmark7 (Nov 23, 2010)

had kind of a scare last week in that a dealer in the northern part of our state told me that the original firelight DV does not have the ability to have a fan installed. 
well,this turned out to be a only correct in part, as my local dealer put a little more time into his research and found tha tI can.

for anyone considering an older , rather the original jotul firelight DV , there are 2 serial number prefixes, L & M which are key if you want to add a fan.

the L series can NOT have a fan installed.
the M series can.

I lucked out for once in that I have the later production of that unit.  though I'll be quick to add that  my butt will hurt a bit after I buy it .[pricey unit]


----------



## Terra Gherkin (Jan 18, 2011)

I just bought a used (1998) model firelight DV. The serial # begins with "L" and it does have a blower installed. The confusion is no surprise to me however. Neither Jotul nor the distributors have been of much assistance with my questions on this older model. Hoping to get better advice on the web somewhere. You don't by any chance have your Firelight vented horizontally off the back of the stove (rather than vertically) ...??


----------



## peedenmark7 (Jan 19, 2011)

sounds like yours is the same year as mine. I have not installed the stove as of yet, but it will be vented straight up.  If memory serves me on the firelight , it has to have a 53" ? vertical rise before you can vent it horizontally.
I'd be curious as to the  part number stamped or marked on your blower and if I could get a few pictures of how the fan ,switch or controls are mounted , I'd be much obliged ! 


I spoke with 3 dealers before I found one that was willing to take the time to fully research my stove and give me a definitive answer as to the ability to add the fan... the fan kit isnt cheap at $395 !
but its a must in the north woods.


----------

